# BREAKING: Ford stock below $1



## DavidS

F: Summary for FORD MOTOR CO - Yahoo! Finance

Ford Motor Company's stock dropped below $1.25 today and is currently at $1.29, down 23% for the day so far. CNBC said if the auto bailout doesn't pass, Ford's stock could be below $1 before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Paulie

If I had balls of steel, I'd buy Ford stock at this price.

They're the only ones with any shred of solvency left.  They have cash beyond debt, the other two don't.

Anyone thinking of buying?


----------



## DavidS

Paulitics said:


> If I had balls of steel, I'd buy Ford stock at this price.
> 
> They're the only ones with any shred of solvency left.  They have cash beyond debt, the other two don't.
> 
> Anyone thinking of buying?



Down to $1.26 today.

I just called some old friends at a Ford dealership I worked at 5 years ago. They're shitting in their pants. If Ford goes under, they go under.


----------



## glockmail

Huge buying opportunity.


----------



## NOBama

glockmail said:


> Huge buying opportunity.


 
I added to a small F position I hold today. I'm either going to lose it all or the grandkiddies will be happy some day.


----------



## glockmail

NObama said:


> I added to a small F position I hold today. I'm either going to lose it all or the grandkiddies will be happy some day.


 They're doing great in Europe, and still own quite a few other makes, as well as large percentages of others as well.


----------



## Paulie

glockmail said:


> They're doing great in Europe, and still own quite a few other makes, as well as large percentages of others as well.



This alone will not keep them in business though.  If they don't get their act together here in the states and become a viable competitor, they will be gone.

It's not necessarily a huge buying opportunity, it is a VERY volatile stock right now.  Maybe worth the risk if you have it to lose, but I certainly wouldn't be betting my retirement on it.


----------



## dilloduck

Paulitics said:


> This alone will not keep them in business though.  If they don't get their act together here in the states and become a viable competitor, they will be gone.
> 
> It's not necessarily a huge buying opportunity, it is a VERY volatile stock right now.  Maybe worth the risk if you have it to lose, but I certainly wouldn't be betting my retirement on it.



It's fun realizing that our economy is dependent on gamblers. 
Remember--the house always wins !


----------



## PoliticalChic

I know this is a real gamble, but anybody putting spare cash into Ford?  I think once they figure out the bailout, it will skyrocket.  I'm not giving advice, just speculating.


----------



## glockmail

PoliticalChic said:


> .... speculating.


 HOW DARE YOU!!!!


----------



## PoliticalChic

No no no.  I didn't cause the crash.  Not I.


----------



## CrimsonWhite

PoliticalChic said:


> I know this is a real gamble, but anybody putting spare cash into Ford?  I think once they figure out the bailout, it will skyrocket.  I'm not giving advice, just speculating.



I'm gonna wait a day and see if t gets any lower.


----------



## PoliticalChic

CrimsonWhite said:


> I'm gonna wait a day and see if t gets any lower.



Now you're tempting me.


----------



## DavidS

PoliticalChic said:


> I know this is a real gamble, but anybody putting spare cash into Ford?  I think once they figure out the bailout, it will skyrocket.  I'm not giving advice, just speculating.



Dear PoliticalChic:

Don't get into the stock market

Signed,
The investors of 1929

Senate Cancels Auto Bailout Vote


----------



## DavidS

CrimsonWhite said:


> I'm gonna wait a day and see if t gets any lower.



It's up .05 in after hours trading. Maybe they didn't get the news.


----------



## PoliticalChic

DavidS said:


> Dear PoliticalChic:
> 
> Don't get into the stock market
> 
> Signed,
> The investors of 1929
> 
> Senate Cancels Auto Bailout Vote



Thanks for the update.  You're really efficient.


----------



## CrimsonWhite

DavidS said:


> It's up .05 in after hours trading. Maybe they didn't get the news.



Guess not. Maybe they are counting on the President getting a better appetite.


----------



## DavidS

PoliticalChic said:


> Thanks for the update.  You're really efficient.



I'm the MAN!


----------



## DavidS

CrimsonWhite said:


> Guess not. Maybe they are counting on the President getting a better appetite.



President Bush will pass universal healthcare before he passes an auto bailout.


----------



## Paulie

dilloduck said:


> It's fun realizing that our economy is dependent on gamblers.
> Remember--the house always wins !



Not necessarily.  The house doesn't always win in the stock market.  The difference is that in the market, it's not a game of chance.  You can tangibly increase your chances of profit by educating yourself and scrutinizing companies.  By understanding how the market as a whole works, you can ascertain whether or not a specific company is going to prosper or deteriorate in the current economic conditions.

An easy one to call was Wal Mart.  A little over a year ago, when I knew this financial mess was on the way, I put a few bucks on it long.  I got out of it too soon though, because I was afraid of the Dollar at the time.  I still made a nice little chunk.  It was easy to call, because knowing the economic conditions were going to be deteriorating, you know that Wal Mart will do well because they're the cheap place to buy goods.  I also made a few bucks in Family Dollar, a Dollar store chain.  You know they'll do well in bad economic times.


----------



## dilloduck

Paulitics said:


> Not necessarily.  The house doesn't always win in the stock market.  The difference is that in the market, it's not a game of chance.  You can tangibly increase your chances of profit by educating yourself and scrutinizing companies.  By understanding how the market as a whole works, you can ascertain whether or not a specific company is going to prosper or deteriorate in the current economic conditions.
> 
> An easy one to call was Wal Mart.  A little over a year ago, when I knew this financial mess was on the way, I put a few bucks on it long.  I got out of it too soon though, because I was afraid of the Dollar at the time.  I still made a nice little chunk.  It was easy to call, because knowing the economic conditions were going to be deteriorating, you know that Wal Mart will do well because they're the cheap place to buy goods.  I also made a few bucks in Family Dollar, a Dollar store chain.  You know they'll do well in bad economic times.



Unless you have figured out way to take it with you when you die, the house ALWAYS wins.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Paulitics said:


> Not necessarily.  The house doesn't always win in the stock market.  The difference is that in the market, it's not a game of chance.  You can tangibly increase your chances of profit by educating yourself and scrutinizing companies.  By understanding how the market as a whole works, you can ascertain whether or not a specific company is going to prosper or deteriorate in the current economic conditions.
> 
> An easy one to call was Wal Mart.  A little over a year ago, when I knew this financial mess was on the way, I put a few bucks on it long.  I got out of it too soon though, because I was afraid of the Dollar at the time.  I still made a nice little chunk.  It was easy to call, because knowing the economic conditions were going to be deteriorating, you know that Wal Mart will do well because they're the cheap place to buy goods.  I also made a few bucks in Family Dollar, a Dollar store chain.  You know they'll do well in bad economic times.



We've made our share of quick bucks using this method.  It's definitely not a science, but if you are willing to research and spend time on analyzing data, anybody can make profits.


----------



## editec

Paulitics said:


> If I had balls of steel, I'd buy Ford stock at this price.
> 
> They're the only ones with any shred of solvency left. They have cash beyond debt, the other two don't.
> 
> Anyone thinking of buying?


 
I'd buy some if I had the dough.

I agree that Ford has done more right than wrong.

We are going to regret saying bye-bye to this industry if we're dumb enough to let it crap out.

Now whether they're better off going Chapter 11 or getting bailed out I really cannot say.

I would really need to understand what they'd do with that $25 billion before I'd sign onto that solution.

The Automobile industry is about to become still another victim of FREE TRADE, folks.


----------



## NOBama

*Auto loan agreement reached*. Just noticed the headline on CNBC.

Anybody know the particulars?


----------



## Andrew2382

WASHINGTON &#8212;  Aides to a bipartisan group of auto-state senators say they have reached a compromise to speed emergency loans to Detroit's Big Three car makers.

Republicans and Democrats plan to present the proposal at a mid-afternoon news conference Thursday. But it was whether the compromise plan could draw enough support to get through a reluctant Senate.

It temporarily would divert to troubled automakers money from a program that currently finances the development of fuel-efficient vehicles. The aim would be to cover their immediate expenses.

from fiox news


----------



## NOBama

Thanks.

Man, Ford went from 1.13 to 1.60 in a heartbeat. I had a 1.10 limit order and thought it was just about to take. Then, buy orders started flooding in. Looks like it's pulling back in tho, so I may still get it.

Crazy times...


----------



## CrimsonWhite

buy buy buy


----------



## glockmail

CrimsonWhite said:


> buy buy buy


 Always better to catch a bouncing ball rather than a falling anvil.


----------



## NOBama

CrimsonWhite said:


> buy buy buy


 
I dunno, according to the talking heads on CNBC it sounds like Pelosi is going to hold out for a better deal when Obama takes over. This thing may not pass today.

If it don't GM's screwed. Unless they've been lying to us, AGAIN.


----------



## DavidS

More proof that idiots run Congress. GM, Ford and Chrysler are going to go bankrupt. This is just delaying the inevitable.


----------



## CrimsonWhite

The plan stalled in the Senate. This one is done. Chapter 11 by next week.


----------



## DavidS

CrimsonWhite said:


> The plan stalled in the Senate. This one is done. Chapter 11 by next week.



Link?


----------



## DavidS

DavidS said:


> Link?



This is what I found... I don't see what you see, though.

Dems are postponing crucial vote on auto bailout

Dems are postponing crucial vote on auto bailout

WASHINGTON (AP) - Democratic leaders in Congress have put off a vote on bailing out the auto industry until next month, and want the top companies to present a plan showing the money will make them financially viable.

"The executives of the auto industry have not been able to convince the American people or the Congress that this bailout would be their last," Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid of Nevada said at a news conference.

House Speaker Nancy Pelosi said: "Until they show us the plan, we cannot show them the money."

The industry has been asking for $25 billion in loans to stay in business until spring.

Copyright 2008 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## Andrew2382

FOXNews.com - Congress to Automakers: No Plan, No Bailout - Politics | Republican Party | Democratic Party | Political Spectrum


WASHINGTON &#8212;  Congressional leaders told Detroit's Big Three automakers Thursday that they have until Dec. 2 to submit a plan to Congress on how they will use billions of taxpayer funds to bring their companies from the brink of destruction.

Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid and House Speaker Nancy Pelosi announced that the House and Senate would hold hearings as necessary the week of Dec. 2 and move forward with a loan package if the plan proved logical.

Reid said the auto industry executives that testified on Capitol Hill this week did not "convince the Congress or the American people that this bailout will stop" the bleeding from the troubled industry.

Pelosi added that Congress wants to help the automakers because "survival is essential to maintaining our manufacturing and industrial base and that industrial base is essential to our national security."

But she said, "We won't move forward with any of these plans until we see more accountability and the prospect for viability." She repeated the words "accountability" and "viability" at least a half dozen times.

"If they meet the criteria that we've laid out, then we'd like to be of assistance," said Sen. Chris Dodd, D-Conn., chairman of the Senate Financial Services Committee


----------



## DavidS

Anyone think GM will last that long?


----------



## Shogun

fuckit.  who cares.  There is a mexican who can work for pesos on the dollar.  Hell, our economy will magically sprout cash trees when significant portions of the population loses their spending potential with third world ghetto normalized wages.

LONG LIVE THE FREE MARKET CAPITALISTA!


----------



## sealybobo

DavidS said:


> Anyone think GM will last that long?



Do you think the banks will actually start using some of the $700 billion to start loaning out money again or will they just continue buying up other banks?  

I'd buy up other banks too after seeing one of Bush's last signing statements:

A Government Accountability Office study last year found that in a sample of Bush signing statements he had already violated 30 percent of the laws he granted himself the power to violate.

Front page article in the Washington Post today, calling attention to a highly questionable aspect of the $750 billion bailout plan: A Quiet Windfall For U.S. Banks.

We learn from WaPo that the Treasury Department slipped through a $140 billion tax windfall to US banks  in theory repealing 1986 legislation, passed by Congress and signed by President Reagan.

The likely illegal change was aggressively lobbied for by banking officials, who sought to take advantage of the market turmoil and credit crisis.This is an ongoing issue we have witnessed in every prior bailout: Opportunism knows no sense of decency.

WAPO: Treasury Illegally Repeals Tax Law | The Big Picture


----------



## AVG-JOE

Paulitics said:


> If I had balls of steel, I'd buy Ford stock at this price.
> 
> They're the only ones with any shred of solvency left.  They have cash beyond debt, the other two don't.
> 
> Anyone thinking of buying?



If I had a job, I'd risk some of my savings on Ford.  Kind of a lotto play but imagine what a couple of grand could turn into at a buck a share.

-Joe


----------



## AVG-JOE

AVG-JOE said:


> If I had a job, I'd risk some of my savings on Ford.  Kind of a lotto play but imagine what a couple of grand could turn into at a buck a share.
> 
> -Joe



In thinking about this I believe I'd hold off until there was some sort of restructure announced... As soon as Ford can leave the union behind their stock becomes worth something.  If the UAW survives in Ford it will eventually kill the company like a cancer.

-Joe


----------



## DavidS

AVG-JOE said:


> In thinking about this I believe I'd hold off until there was some sort of restructure announced... As soon as Ford can leave the union behind their stock becomes worth something.  If the UAW survives in Ford it will eventually kill the company like a cancer.
> 
> -Joe



I'd be happy to buy Ford stock once it goes into and begins to emerge from bankruptcy. 

Ford, GM and Chrysler will each go bankrupt. They have to. There's not only no way to avoid it, doing so will actually HELP the economy. You have flush out an open wound and it hurts like a bastard at first... but in the long-term for this economy for ANY kind of auto industry in America, The Big 3 MUST go into bankruptcy.


----------



## NOBama

I don't believe Ford will go under even if GM does. I really think the UAW (and others) will come to the table with a new found willingness to negotiate once GM is gone.

In the event they do go under though, you'd want to wait until AFTER they emerge from bankruptcy before puttin' any skin into it.


----------



## AVG-JOE

NOBama said:


> I don't believe Ford will go under even if GM does. I really think the UAW (and others) will come to the table with a new found willingness to negotiate once GM is gone.
> 
> In the event they do go under though, you'd want to wait until AFTER they emerge from bankruptcy before puttin' any skin into it.



Yup.  That is the ticket.  In the meantime, there is retail food like Costco... pays good dividends, too.

-Joe


----------

